

Ask HN: What happens if your landing page doesn't collect enough emails? - decadentcactus

Regarding setting up a landing page to collect emails, to gauge the interest in a prospective idea/product.<p>If all things go well, you get a sizable enough mailing list to launch with.<p>However, what if you only get say 20, and determine it not enough to move forward with the app? Best to just leave those people and move on? Or a courtesy email?
======
ScottWhigham
Hmmm - well, how confident are you that (a) you marketed the
app/website/product to the right people at the right times, and (b) that the
landing page was working correctly, and then (c) that the design of the
landing page wasn't causing abnormal bounce rates?

If all of that holds true, I think I'd opt for the "It just didn't work out"
email. That may lead to other opportunities whereas just dropping it won't.

